# Library Spotlight - Areia Lite



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 21, 2021)

Get it here (be sure to ask for a crossgrade price if you own Nucleus or Jaeger): https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/areia-lite-edition-made-for-kontakt-player


----------



## Fry777 (Jan 21, 2021)

Great review again @Cory Pelizzari however do Jaeger owners get a discount for this lib ? 
I thought it was the other way around (buying Areia lite gives you a discount on Jaeger or Nucleus)


----------



## Peros (Jan 21, 2021)

great review Cory..thank you
by any chance does anyone know till when the sale price will be on??


----------



## Simeon (Jan 21, 2021)

Fry777 said:


> Great review again @Cory Pelizzari however do Jaeger owners get a discount for this lib ?
> I thought it was the other way around (buying Areia lite gives you a discount on Jaeger or Nucleus)


I found this video of Cory’s very interesting. There seems to be quite a bit of overlap in the libraries and as Cory mentioned above, it never hurts to send an email to ask for possible cross grade consideration when you own other AE titles.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 21, 2021)

Fry777 said:


> Great review again @Cory Pelizzari however do Jaeger owners get a discount for this lib ?
> I thought it was the other way around (buying Areia lite gives you a discount on Jaeger or Nucleus)


I would assume so as you're buying the same samples with less mic positions. It wouldn't make sense to purchase content twice and not be given a discount.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 21, 2021)

Peros said:


> great review Cory..thank you
> by any chance does anyone know till when the sale price will be on??


Hmm, it doesn't say on the product page. Perhaps send them an email?


----------



## shotsi673 (Jan 21, 2021)

Peros said:


> great review Cory..thank you
> by any chance does anyone know till when the sale price will be on??


Feb 1st


----------



## Peros (Jan 21, 2021)

thank you @shotsi673, lol can't believe i didn't see that.


----------



## shotsi673 (Jan 21, 2021)

Peros said:


> thank you @shotsi673, lol can't believe i didn't see that.


It's on the AI homepage not the actual instrument page is probably why.


----------

